# Rogers offering IMAP for emails now



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

I just noticed that I my POP email with rogers has been converted to IMAP..
nice but I would love it if they have ical cloud based service as well.
thumbs up to Rogers..


I backed up ( my sent folder ) my POP account in Apple Mail and re added it as automatic, which set it up as IMAP.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah they did this a while ago...not much fanfare/info about it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Can I change a pop email setup in mail (snow leopard) to imap without making a new mail account? I dont see anywhere to make my email imap rather then pop.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

wonderings said:


> Can I change a pop email setup in mail (snow leopard) to imap without making a new mail account? I dont see anywhere to make my email imap rather then pop.


you can leave the POP installed, then click add - set it up as IMAP..
but then remove the password from the POP account so you can transfer you emails ( sent, saved ) over to your IMAP account..
if you have the POP password saved it will keep downloading the emails - so moot point in having both set up..
understand?


----------

